# Dish Anywhere App, can it see/play external hard drive recordings?



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

So far I'm unable to playback recordings from my external hard drive using the Dish Anywhere app. Is this a true limitation or a setup issue on my end? I notice under "My Equipment" when I log onto the Dish website that on the Hopper is say "No" for External Hard Drive Enabled even though I seem to be using it otherwise just fine.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

nevermind, you can't do it
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/199545-using-sling-adapter-cant-see-programs-on-external-hard-drive-connected-to-hopper/?p=3034265

weird, like in that thread I do remember being able to do this before with an older receiver.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Dish has said that being able to do that on older receivers was a bug.


----------

